
Ask HN: Examples of SaaS companies that monetize through whitelabeling - cronjobma
Is this a viable business model for saas companies? Anyone here have any experience?
======
dangrossman
It's a large part of my business ([https://www.improvely.com/features/agency-
features](https://www.improvely.com/features/agency-features)). The white-
label client portal is largely what drives upgrades to my most expensive plans
($299-899/month).

